# Some questions before my 1st tablet in car



## nexus700 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi! I would like to put my 2012 nexus 7 into my car as full integrated car audio system. Before I start with that I would like to know something:

1. Here is my initial scheme - It's ok?



2. It's possible to connect tablet with phone as bluetooth headset?

3. It's possible to play fm radio at tablet?

4. Which way to play sound give me best results?


1. Jack-Jack cable connected to oem radio aux-in port
2. Bluetooth adapter connected to oem radio aux-in port
3. Sabre USB-DAC connected to oem radio aux-in port
4. Maybe other way?

5. Carcam aplication allow to change view to camera automatic when I put in reverse gear and vice versa?

6. 2.4 Ghz rca transmiters work correctly or I have to put rca cabel around my car?

7. Anything else I should know?

I believe that you will help me, and sorry for my bad english


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

1. Yes. But if you find ur tablet has trouble keeping charged try another Y-OTG cable and this http://www.belkin.com/uk/p/P-F8J051

2. Not sure what you mean. You can use the tablet bluetooth to manage contacts, sms, calls and dialer on your smartphone but audio isn't gonna play through car speakers, i guess.

3. With an android compatible usb device, maybe.

4.The Sabre, for real.

5. There were people posting somewhere about that. I think someone made it work. Search through the topics, and/or read this one http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39717-kernel-module-cm-101-easycap-module/

6. I suppose they work good, yes, unless you're planning on crowding ur car with multiple wireless devices. But I not consider that to be the best choice cause, every now and then there will be, random interference and a significant loss of image quality.

7. Answered in Nr. 1 and 6


----------



## dna59 (Jul 17, 2013)

1. You might find the need to run a powered USB hub for other devices and make sure your charger for the tablet puts out at least 2.1amps

2.With your phone connected to the tablet and with the appropriate app like Tablet Talk you will be able to dial and send texts off the tablet but you won't hear calls through it like a headset. You will need a stand alone Bluetooth headset speaker for that.

3.Yes with a SDR dongle, RTL2832U drivers and Wavesink or SDR Touch app. For me Wavesink works best and without the annoying whine of SDR Touch.

4.USB DAC all the way! I used the Beringher one with no problems. I haven't heard anything bad about the Sabre ones.

5.Yes it does work but is still buggy as I'm having consistency issues with it at the moment but active development is taking place.


----------

